# Coupla pics of my classic SE-R



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)




----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

it wont let us get past the sign in page...just post the pics here for us...with no links


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> it wont let us get past the sign in page...just post the pics here for us...with no links


that's b/c image station sucks. they make you sign up for an account just to view the pictures...and from what i hear, many people have trouble posting pictures hosted by them on the forums.  
:lame:


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

[redacted] said:


> that's b/c image station sucks. they make you sign up for an account just to view the pictures...and from what i hear, many people have trouble posting pictures hosted by them on the forums.
> :lame:


Yeah, I don't really know anywhere else to post them. Sorry. Can someone help me?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

do you have a cardomain account? you should make one, then host your pics off of there...


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> do you have a cardomain account? you should make one, then host your pics off of there...


Ahhh, forgot about that. Ok, I'll do that.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

OK, got it now


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

clean ride ya got there :thumbup: ...i hope you can post more exterior pics and hopefully some good shots of the engine bay and the interior.


----------

